# Another newbie help thread....



## madhorizons (Sep 30, 2008)

I apologize for the most likely redundant thread, but didn't want to step on someone else's possibly resulting in confusing advice by switching layout, etc in the middle....that being said. I've posted this elsewhere, but in case you didn't read that thread recently....here goes.

Contemporary style house, vaulted ceilings (~20'). Living room is ~20x23'. Hardwood floors, etc. This picture is of before we started doing any work to it.









TV in the corner it's going to live in (ya...i know Vizio is a cheap brand...but i like it and it was all i could afford...also, the stand will most likely get replaced at some point).









And looking from the TV outwards:









Now that you've seen that...I tried to do up a quasi-schematic of my living room and slapped speakers where i think they should go based on the room and where everything got set up (ignore the watermark...downloaded the trial....right rear speaker is under the r in trial)









What are your thoughts on placement? The TV has to go where it is. My basic thoughts are:

Left Front - over the double officer doors
Center - over the TV, but centered on the couch
Right Front - to the right of the fireplace, up next to the beam
Rear Surround - sorta like in the diagram...really don't know

Thoughts?

Also, would you recommend using any of these?









For the rear speakers....use a plate like this or just feed through a small hole and leave it like that? Is there some sort of "wall boot" i can put down to make the hole not so raw (like it was cut out & left there)?

Thanks in advance for all your help!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Placing everything at an angle is going to be tough as it makes for a very uneven sound stage. Is there any possibility of mounting the display above the fireplace on the hearth?


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

I would suggest placing the speakers as symmetrically as possible, so put the LCR all near the TV, and shift the surrounds around so that they are centered on the corner of the room. Your layout obviously forces some compromises, but you can make it work. Even a bad surround setup is better than TV speakers, IMO.

On the wall plate, you might entertain the thought of just getting a blank faceplate, drilling a hole in the middle, and running the cable direct to the speaker. You can always get a faceplate with binding posts later if you desire. I personally would not use any kind of spring-tensioned connector.

Do you know what speakers you're going to be using?

And Google Sketchup is a good program for drawing room layouts, freeware.


----------



## madhorizons (Sep 30, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Placing everything at an angle is going to be tough as it makes for a very uneven sound stage. Is there any possibility of mounting the display above the fireplace on the hearth?


I asked the same question to "Household6" (aka...the gf who owns the house) and she didn't want to do it. I know it's an uneven sound stage, which is why i'm having a hard time trying to figure out. Also, there's an opening i forgot to put in the back of the room that's ~5', so that really puts the room where it has to face that way to have normal people flow.



tenzip said:


> I would suggest placing the speakers as symmetrically as possible, so put the LCR all near the TV, and shift the surrounds around so that they are centered on the corner of the room. Your layout obviously forces some compromises, but you can make it work. Even a bad surround setup is better than TV speakers, IMO.
> 
> On the wall plate, you might entertain the thought of just getting a blank faceplate, drilling a hole in the middle, and running the cable direct to the speaker. You can always get a faceplate with binding posts later if you desire. I personally would not use any kind of spring-tensioned connector.
> 
> ...


I like the blank faceplate idea. I'll have to check out Google Sketchup. I like freeware 

The L&R speakers are on stands right now and the center is just kind of "there"....are you suggesting keeping the LCR next to the TV? That's less wiring & stuff, so i'm down with that. At my apartment i had the L&R on stands & the center on the ceiling centered on the TV aimed downward.

All the speakers i have now are junk (KLH TW-08). When I get the $$$ I'll upgrade....just dunno what yet. My receiver is an older model Sony (STR-DE635). I'm stuck going 5.1 for now...at some point, I may add the other 2 when i update receiver (not having HDMI into receiver is irritating when doing BluRay movies that only do PCM...receiver doesn't have the decoder for 5.1 PCM, only Dolby Digital via optical).

Thanks for the feedback, keep it comin!!!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

My suggestion is the same as the previous posts ...









P.S.: The speaker on the back corner is if you want to use a 6.1 or 7.1 system ...:bigsmile:


----------



## madhorizons (Sep 30, 2008)

Makes sense....now the next question....

For the front LCR....stands or find a place mounted higher? They're currently on stands, but my stands aren't tall enough to get the center above the TV. As stated earlier....at my apartment, i had the L&R on stands and the center mounted @ ceiling level.

And yes...eventually i'll move into a 6.1 or 7.1 system...just dunno if it'll be next week or next year.

EDIT: my BluRay player is a PS3 simply b/c i didn't have the capital to get a separate one when we had to replace our PS2 anyway...just went the "bundle" route for easy on the ye ol' wallet.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

I believe you get a more realistic sound coming "out of the screen" if they're mounted at or near the height of the display. But it's not necessarily true. Try to keep them at or near the same height with respect to each other. Experimenting will tell you what is best in your situation.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

madhorizons said:


> For the front LCR....stands or find a place mounted higher? They're currently on stands, but my stands aren't tall enough to get the center above the TV. ..


They will sound better at ear level (30"-38" from floor) ... but if you place them higher/lower, just point them (downward or upward) to ear level. It is recommended that the distance between L+R and C tweeters be between 18"-24" for a better transition between them :yes:

You can use a shelf if possible, or place the center under the TV ... or you can DIY some stand too :yes:



> ... And yes...eventually i'll move into a 6.1 or 7.1 system...just dunno if it'll be next week or next year...


I understand, we upgrade whenever we can, Right??? :bigsmile:


----------



## madhorizons (Sep 30, 2008)

salvasol said:


> I understand, we upgrade whenever we can, Right??? :bigsmile:


Roger that! :T

For keeping them display/ear level...would you recommend the same rules apply for the rear speakers? If so, then that's going to change my approach by putting the rear speakers on stands as well. The top of the TV is ~4-4.5' and the stands put the speakers pretty close with the top of it.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Check this out. I would recommend putting the surrounds higher than ear level, but again, experiment. Use boxes or whatever for temporary stands to try it out.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

madhorizons said:


> ...would you recommend the same rules apply for the rear speakers? ...


No, the surrounds has to be above ear level (they're used to fill the room with the effects on the movies); I think is recommended 2'-3' feet above ear level (mine are at 7' from floor) :yes:

Here is another link from  DTS  regarding speaker placement/set up :T


----------



## madhorizons (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks!! Those links are perfect....i'm such a visual person. Now I gotta figure out how to fish the wire through the garage 

Much appreciated!!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

madhorizons said:


> ... Now I gotta figure out how to fish the wire through the garage


Which wires??? ... please explain, maybe we can help :yes:


----------



## Space (Jul 18, 2007)

Those children look over-medicated to me!:jump:


----------



## madhorizons (Sep 30, 2008)

Space said:


> Those children look over-medicated to me!:jump:


It's from my biopic: Cheech & Chong: The Early Years 



salvasol said:


> Which wires??? ... please explain, maybe we can help :yes:


Essentially the rear speakers, although I may run the front L&R through the wall....i just dunno if i can bring myself to hack the wall & headache to spare seeing 3' of chord (speakers sit beside the TV).

When investigating where in the garage the wire will come out, there's stuff covering the part of that ceiling...x marks the spot(ish) (other side = nice & open....so L surround = no problem).










I'll try & get some updated pix of where the speakers are sitting now. I've staved off my rush a little bit and set them on stands with the wires tucked away as best as i could.


----------

